# Any stargazers?



## JTM (Aug 14, 2009)

I have an 8 in refraction telescope... it's pretty neat-o.  Ya'll?

Celestial Atlas by Alexander Jamieson

found this today, was looking through it, thought it was cool, reminded me of astronomy.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

I had a telescope as a kid and still know a few constellations. One of my favorite things is to go out to Big Bend , lay on the ground at night , a stare at the heavens. It's  always a powerful experience. Just another reminder that there is a God. Makes me want to take an astronomy class .


----------



## HKTidwell (Aug 14, 2009)

Sirius said:


> I had a telescope as a kid and still know a few constellations. One of my favorite things is to go out to Big Bend , lay on the ground at night , a stare at the heavens. It's  always a powerful experience. Just another reminder that there is a God. Makes me want to take an astronomy class .



Been ten years since I have been able to visit Big Bend.  Man I need to take a vacation there again.


----------



## JTM (Aug 14, 2009)

i had a buddy go out there by himself.  he said it was amazing.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 14, 2009)

Big Bend has an amazing power. The Indian legend is when God was finished creating the world he put the left overs in Big Bend. I'm planning a trip for December.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 14, 2009)

I haven't look through the telescope in years, but I love looking at the night sky. 



Sirius said:


> *Big Bend has an amazing power.* The Indian legend is when God was finished creating the world he put the left overs in Big Bend. I'm planning a trip for December.



It is an amazing place.  We don't make it into the park much any more, we usually hang out in Marathon, or Alpine (Marfa once).  Its hard to beat the Gage.


----------



## Sirius (Aug 15, 2009)

Nate Riley said:


> Its hard to beat the Gage.



the Gage?


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Aug 15, 2009)

A Brother told me last night that in the morning of August 27th (a little after midnight) that the Moon and Mars will appear together for the first time in 270+ years... If he is correct, none of us will ever have the chance to see this again in our lifetimes.


----------



## Nate Riley (Aug 15, 2009)

Sirius said:


> the Gage?



The Gage Hotel - Big Bend National Park - West Texas

No phone, no tv, no problem!


----------



## Sirius (Aug 15, 2009)

very lovely.


----------



## Robert Marshall (Aug 16, 2009)

I certainly got into this when I was around 10 or so. I never lost interest but I did stop actively involving myself in it. I have an Astronomy class at Baylor this semester. It should be quite interesting.


----------



## RonDawley (Sep 17, 2009)

I have a Meade TelStar that I haven't used in a while, had to dust it off the other day.  I live about an hour from the McDonald Observatory, been there in the day time just need to make up there for a star party.


----------



## scottmh59 (Sep 22, 2009)

i have a  5.1" f/8 Astro-Physics AP130EDT. when i bought it the sales man said it was great for looking at uranus...but it turns out that its not.


----------



## Sirius (Sep 22, 2009)

scottmh59 said:


> i have a  5.1" f/8 Astro-Physics AP130EDT. when i bought it the sales man said it was great for looking at uranus...but it turns out that its not.



Thats because its for looking into space, Scott.


----------



## owls84 (Sep 24, 2009)

Now THAT was funny my friend.


----------



## Pantarbe (Sep 24, 2009)

Hi,

10" Dobsonian Reflector, Hey- I know that this is not the most current news but check out latest on Alpha Beta Proxima Centauri Systems...
http://www.solstation.com/stars/alp-cent3.htm

Some truly awesome info to be found here.

Walter


----------

